# Neversummer System 2007 vs 2008



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Whats really the big deal between years anyways? are the boards just as good (i'm not only asking about the system I wanna know about other companies too) Also anyone ever ridden the atomic axum? i'm in between the neversummer system and the axum so any input would be awesome


----------

